# Books



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Can somebody tell me which books are REQUIRED and I must have in 1st year of MBBS.?. I AM REALLY CONFUSED. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

This Facebook post is amazing. It reviews every book you'll ever hear about, so you can choose which ones you want to buy. It also classifies them all by subject matter. 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/shal...eviews-for-1st-year-students/280525708658533/

- - - Updated - - -

This one also includes prices and how to use the books:

http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/4081-list-books-bachelor-medicine-bachelor-surgery.html


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Can't believe they didn't list Sherwood for Physiology in that list. 
Guyton is good for first time read. But when you're revising, I recommend Sherwood. Guyton repeats everything over and over


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Can't believe they didn't list Sherwood for Physiology in that list.
> Guyton is good for first time read. But when you're revising, I recommend Sherwood. Guyton repeats everything over and over


Those are recommended book list/book reviews for UHS. No one uses Sherwood in UHS.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a medical book. It has physiology concepts. Unless the concepts in UHS are completely different from the rest of the world every good book is recommended. There are always course books but people who really want to understand what they learn, tend to look into books that clear out concepts even better. 
Youtube has some amazing lectures, simplifying a lot of topics. It's the knowledge that counts, the ease of getting it and how simple it is to understand.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

I wanted to ask if our classes are going to start in December then do we have to purchase the books earlier or we have to purchase the books recommended by the professors from the college on the first day??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> It's a medical book. It has physiology concepts. Unless the concepts in UHS are completely different from the rest of the world every good book is recommended. There are always course books but people who really want to understand what they learn, tend to look into books that clear out concepts even better.
> Youtube has some amazing lectures, simplifying a lot of topics. It's the knowledge that counts, the ease of getting it and how simple it is to understand.


When did anyone say, it's not a medical book? :? UHS recommends a certain set of books for students to buy and follow, the first recommended book for Physiology in UHS is Guyton followed by Ganong. This was all an answer to "Can't believe they didn't list Sherwood for Physiology in that list", Sherwood is not a recommended book for Professional Exams under UHS. Hence, no one uses it here so they probably didn't list it too. 

You can check the UHS Syllabi and Official Recommended Books here:
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbsospe13-14.pdf

Sherwood is *NOT *listed as a Recommended Book, officially as well. It's only a reference book for UHS, not recommended.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

maha321 said:


> I wanted to ask if our classes are going to start in December then do we have to purchase the books earlier or we have to purchase the books recommended by the professors from the college on the first day??


What college are you going to? Usually the first week is an intro week, intro lectures, fun and games etc giving you time to ask seniors or teachers about the books. Most colleges give you a list of books they'll be following. If you're excited to check them out earlier, you can probably get in touch with seniors of your college and get the books. 
At least we didn't need course books in the first couple days but we were given a list of books when we submitted our dues.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

maha321 said:


> I wanted to ask if our classes are going to start in December then do we have to purchase the books earlier or we have to purchase the books recommended by the professors from the college on the first day??


Buy some of the basic books listed by UHS on their website
Here's the Official Guide by UHS for all 1st Year Students:
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbsospe13-14.pdf

Buy the books that are *RECOMMENDED* in that list, not the reference books. If any more books are to be brought, the Professors and most importantly the seniors, will let you know.
I would personally however, suggest you to buy these absolutely essential books:

B.D Chaurasia Volume 1 and 2
Essentials of Anatomy by K.L.M
Guyton for Physiology
Lippincott's Review of Biochemistry

For the rest of the books, you should ask your SENIORS.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

No one uses it there? lol. We have demos and professors from mainly KE and RMC yelling Sherwood all day. It's a very good review book. If you don't want it, don't have it. But it's most certainly not the 'no one uses it' scenario.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> No one uses it there? lol. We have demos and professors from mainly KE and RMC yelling Sherwood all day. It's a very good review book. If you don't want it, don't have it. But it's most certainly not the 'no one uses it' scenario.


The primary thing about UHS, and why no one uses non recommended books here is because UHS has some rules. You are supposed to quote only *recommended books* in the Professional Examinations to challenge the examiner. In UHS, exams are checked based on a 'Key', that key is made from Recommended Books only. KEMU is not under UHS. As far as RMC is concerned, I know hundreds of Rawalians, if I could count I easily know 300-400 Rawalians and none of them ever mentioned reading Sherwood at all. If you know one or possibly two graduates who read Sherwood, they are VERY RARE commodities.

And, please don't argue. You can read the Official UHS Recommended Book List here:
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbsospe13-14.pdf

And, I only told you the reason why the author of those Book Reviews/Book List didn't list Sherwood. The reason is, it's *NOT *recommended.  It's only a reference book.

Yes, the concepts are same everywhere, but certain values vary in different books hence students generally don't take any risk.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

My brother gave me his old books and he graduated from RMC 3 years ago. He also used Sherwood
Any way, I personally really like that book simple hay
Lol why do you need to challenge an examiner all the time? In medical there are no hard and fast books. Official list hoti hogi, but it's better if you study from the book you feel comfortable with.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

*Sigh*
It is a good book for crying out loud, you don't want it don't have it. No one died reading some good reputed book, really no one ever did. I didn't write Sherwood so I'm not promoting it lmao.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ali.warraich said:


> My brother gave me his old books and he graduated from RMC 3 years ago. He also used Sherwood
> Any way, I personally really like that book simple hay
> Lol why do you need to challenge an examiner all the time? In medical there are no hard and fast books. Official list hoti hogi, but it's better if you study from the book you feel comfortable with.


The latest scenario in UHS has changed. Maybe in the old times, they would have used it, but I am a fresh graduate and I know thousands of fresh graduates and even the current students all over Punjab and, you can even check it's not a recommended book for UHS as of the moment. 

Well, it's not the concepts that trouble students in UHS because every book imparts the same concepts, but it's the values that differ in every book. There are certain MCQs that list 5 different closely related options (Like 0.1, 0.15, 0.13 etc) and all the books differ somehow with values so, you need to follow the recommended books to fit into the key. 

Plus, there are certain topics that UHS follows, so you certainly don't have to go through the whole of a chapter or the whole of the book, you go through topics that are listed in the syllabi given by UHS and, the RECOMMENDED BOOKS fulfill everything that you need to know about the topic. That is why THESE DAYS students only read the Recommended Books because they are according to what UHS needs you to write in the exam. 

Like there are books where a certain HIGH YIELD topic according to UHS is not up to the required details, so they are NOT recommended.

Your brother is an Old Graduate, so maybe he is not familiar with the current trends and rules of UHS. 

- - - Updated - - -

*UHS Syllabi and Recommended Book List:
*
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbsospe13-14.pdf


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

masterh said:


> The latest scenario in UHS has changed. Maybe in the old times, they would have used it, but I am a fresh graduate and I know thousands of fresh graduates and even the current students all over Punjab and, you can even check it's not a recommended book for UHS as of the moment.
> 
> Well, it's not the concepts that trouble students in UHS because every book imparts the same concepts, but it's the values that differ in every book. There are certain MCQs that list 5 different closely related options (Like 0.1, 0.15, 0.13 etc) and all the books differ somehow with values so, you need to follow the recommended books to fit into the key.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother....should i buy books now??? Or after the commencement of classes???? 

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> Thanks brother....should i buy books now??? Or after the commencement of classes????
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


Buy some of the unavoidable essential books like

B.D Chaurasia Volume 1 and 2
K.L.M Essentials of Clinical Anatomy
Lippincott's Review of Biochemistry
Guyton and Hall's Physiology


For the rest of the books, you should ask your immediate seniors, but buy the absolute essential ones as listed, if you want to.
Do buy a Dissection Box, H&E Pencils, a Box of Gloves and Mask.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll be joining Shifa so naturally what UHS recommends is none of my concern.

Could you please list out the recommended books that the College has specified as well as the ones you are currently using/ used if you're using different books. I didn't receive any list while submitting the dues so I need to know the procedure. Will the books be available on campus, since I heard something about a fair, though I'm not sure.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Your first week will be called the O week, which we'll arrange for you as soon as our ongoing proffs end. You'll have a book fair, lab coats with the college logo and then they'll give you the list of books. You won't need them on Day1 tho. 
But in case you really want to check out pdfs or anything, here is what you will absolutely need during the year.
Anatomy- 
1. Keith L. Moore for basic concepts and clinicals
2. Richard S. Snells. Basically everyone will advice you to use this once you've gone through KLM once.
3. Frank H Netters atlas of Human Anatomy.
Physio-
1. Guyton and Hall as the primary book
2. Lauralee Sherwood for revision
Histology-
1. Junquiera
2. And a practical notebook and H&E pencils
Embryo
1. KLM embryology.
2. Langman if you need it but usually the slides and the book is enough.
Firdous and BD Churasia should NEVER be seen with you in the Shifa campus lmao. In the words of the principal, "Agar banday nay Shifa aa kar bhi BD Churasia hi parhni hay tu mein kia kahon?"
There is always one kid in each class called the 'Firdous kid' and it is not a compliment, trust me! 
Exams are mostly out of KLM blue box clinicals, Snells concepts, Guyton and BRS anatomy review for the second block which will be LMS but your seniors will give you special presentations, practice tests and past papers all along the way. And you can go up to any senior and ask strange questions and you'll barely ever not be responded to. Every year, the immediate seniors to the first year go out of their way to be kind to the new batch and that is a serious Shifa tradition. Part of why I've been on medstudentz despite my proffs. So we expect you to keep it up next year and welcome to Shifa! 





Rasim said:


> I'll be joining Shifa so naturally what UHS recommends is none of my concern.
> 
> Could you please list out the recommended books that the College has specified as well as the ones you are currently using/ used if you're using different books. I didn't receive any list while submitting the dues so I need to know the procedure. Will the books be available on campus, since I heard something about a fair, though I'm not sure.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Your first week will be called the O week, which we'll arrange for you as soon as our ongoing proffs end. You'll have a book fair, lab coats with the college logo and then they'll give you the list of books. You won't need them on Day1 tho.
> But in case you really want to check out pdfs or anything, here is what you will absolutely need during the year.
> Anatomy-
> 1. Keith L. Moore for basic concepts and clinicals
> ...


Isn't Biochemistry also taught in First Year? 

No teacher ever recommends B.D Chaurasia (because it is written by an Indian Author and, no Pakistani author has ever been able to top it) but, no matter how much your teachers ridicule it, passing Gross Anatomy without this book is difficult, at least in UHS. Although, K.L.M is a favourite in our country but, B.D Chaurasia is a cult classic that you just cannot ignore. Same thing will happen with Parikh in Forensic in 3rd Year with Professors drooling over Nasib R Awan's Forensic Sciences book in favour of Parikh, no matter how cool Parikh is. 

The only two books that are written by Indian Authors and are absolutely loved in Pakistan are, ENT by Dhingra and Eye by Renu Jogi, even the Western books don't come close to them.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh yes, Lippincot for Biochem!
Shifa doesn't use a lot of local books as the basic curriculum. People can reference with whatever they want and the library has everything if you need it but the exams aren't based on any specific 'book' like you mentioned for UHS. Scenario based MCQs are made similar to Greys review and usually we need to study those for proffs. 
So no one really needs Churasia, doesn't matter it's Indian or Pakistani, it's just how it is.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Oh yes, Lippincot for Biochem!
> Shifa doesn't use a lot of local books as the basic curriculum. People can reference with whatever they want and the library has everything if you need it but the exams aren't based on any specific 'book' like you mentioned for UHS. Scenario based MCQs are made similar to Greys review and usually we need to study those for proffs.
> So no one really needs Churasia, doesn't matter it's Indian or Pakistani, it's just how it is.


Shifa is royalty! 
Plus my brother stresses on Greys review a whole lot for USMLE and PLAB prep! He cleared PLAB alhamdullilah! So it's great if you're already focusing on those! :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ali.warraich said:


> Shifa is royalty!
> Plus my brother stresses on Greys review a whole lot for USMLE and PLAB prep! He cleared PLAB alhamdullilah! So it's great if you're already focusing on those! :thumbsup:


I guess it's time I can say the 'I told you so', because you clearly regret not joining Shifa last year! :cool!:


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I guess it's time I can say the 'I told you so', because you clearly regret not joining Shifa last year! :cool!:


Hahaha who doesn't regret passing on Shifa? I was so misguided last year and I was really compelled to waste a year and come this year but i didn't want to be your junior hahahahah! Now its just a distant wonderland


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Oh yes, Lippincot for Biochem!
> Shifa doesn't use a lot of local books as the basic curriculum. People can reference with whatever they want and the library has everything if you need it but the exams aren't based on any specific 'book' like you mentioned for UHS. Scenario based MCQs are made similar to Greys review and usually we need to study those for proffs.
> So no one really needs Churasia, doesn't matter it's Indian or Pakistani, it's just how it is.


Actually, UHS single handedly makes the most difficult professional exams to pass. You don't know anything about who the paper setter is, what he is going to ask, how is the question is going to be laid. And, whatever you write you need to match a pre-made key and well, the MCQs are on a response form which are obviously checked by computers.

In Shifa, you have your own university STMU and the paper setter is most probably someone who has taught you and you know him well.

In UHS, it is a blind game. That is why there is a set pattern, a given set of recommended books because UHS takes exams all over the province. It lays a syllabus to be taught by all colleges to its students, to pass the exams. The reason why there is a set of recommended books is that the KEY is made from that book, the examiner knows which book was read universally by all so he keeps that book in mind while making the paper and, for the satisfaction of the students as well. 

UHS follows the pattern that divides the Prof into two halves MCQs and SEQs. MCQs comprise of most numbers, are scenario based and USMLE styled and SEQs are as conceptual as it can be. Hence, the reason why it's the top medical university in Punjab.

The books that I read in UHS 1st Year are:

K.L.M Essentials of Clinical Anatomy
Snell's Anatomy (Nerve and Blood Supplies are given better here)
B.D Chaurasia Volume 1 and 2
K.L.M Embryology
Laiq Hussain's Histology + Junqeira
Tassaduq Hussain's General Anatomy

Guyton and Hall's Physiology
BRS Review of Physiology

Lippincott's Biochemistry
Chaturjee's Biochemistry
Biochemistry by Mushtaq


In addition to that, I went through
Cunningham's Manual
Netter's Atlas
DiFiore's Histology

For Anatomy, our Professor at Shalamar used to make internal theory exams from Gray's Student Review, so yes, most of us here have gone through that book once too. But, it's not good for UHS though. 

In addition to that, I highly recommend going through Sam Turcot (from Kaplan's) Biochemistry Lectures. 
For those weak in Anatomy or before a Substage I usually advise my juniors to go through Ackland's DVD as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Then there are ofcourse different books to be read for OSPE's and Practicals. 

- - - Updated - - -

Plus, in UHS students go to UHS Exam Centers to give exams. Your Roll Numbers are electronically shuffled and students from same colleges sit at least 7-8 students apart like if in a row the first student is from FMH, the second would be from LMDC, third from Shalamar and so on, and your roll numbers are shuffled before every paper. 

In all non UHS colleges having their own universities, they give exams in their own colleges, with similar surrounding, their teachers around and nearby and only some external invigilators. And, they most likely know who has made the exam, while UHS is a total blind game. Total! 

UHS students are constantly in the state of anxiety throughout the exam season.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

"the MCQs are on a response form which are obviously checked by computers"
They are called OMR sheets and they're checked by computers everywhere lol. That isn't a UHS speciality.
Shifa's papers are made by an amalgamation of questions sent in by FUMC, IMDC and WMC and AKU. We don't collaborate much with UHS because our pattern of study is pretty different and might I add, far more efficient. PMDC has been trying to implement the modular system in government schools as well for the same reason.
The difference modular system makes is that the outline we study is not restricted to a book. We're given learning objectives and we need to know everything about them be it from a book, the internet or Churasia or whatever floats your boat, they don't care. We find that much better than sticking to memorizing a book because the MCQs will be coming from that. OSCEs have an international guideline and we get that outline.

Shifa doesn't have a huge campus or a very strong advertising tactic and neither do they try very hard to improve the 'looks' of the college YET it is still incredibly well known with a GIGANTIC alumni base abroad. The strength of the school has always been it's curriculum. To argue over the efficiency of the modular system or to doubt how well it is implemented in AKU and Shifa is pointless and implied and beyond the time I have.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Medical education being updated to internationally-accepted standards - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Here is the news where the integrated system is being called the internationally accepted system and they're trying to implement that everywhere now but Shifa had it since 2007 and AKU too! So whatever they're doing is probably right!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a proff tomorrow, what am I even doing here lmao :woot:
You Shifa people, looking forward to meeting ya'll! Enjoy!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> "the MCQs are on a response form which are obviously checked by computers"
> They are called OMR sheets and they're checked by computers everywhere lol. That isn't a UHS speciality.
> Shifa's papers are made by an amalgamation of questions sent in by FUMC, IMDC and WMC and AKU. We don't collaborate much with UHS because our pattern of study is pretty different and might I add, far more efficient. PMDC has been trying to implement the modular system in government schools as well for the same reason.
> The difference modular system makes is that the outline we study is not restricted to a book. We're given learning objectives and we need to know everything about them be it from a book, the internet or Churasia or whatever floats your boat, they don't care. We find that much better than sticking to memorizing a book because the MCQs will be coming from that. OSCEs have an international guideline and we get that outline.
> ...


I think, I wasn't even talking about the modular system at all. I don't understand where that came from. :? Modular system is followed everywhere in Punjab right now, if you don't know that already. 

The UHS Official Guide that I posted in my previous posts. I think you haven't gone through that. 

- - - Updated - - -

@NidaRasul: Best of Luck for your examination. :thumbsup: Hope you do well. 

- - - Updated - - -



Ali.warraich said:


> Medical education being updated to internationally-accepted standards - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> 
> Here is the news where the integrated system is being called the internationally accepted system and they're trying to implement that everywhere now but Shifa had it since 2007 and AKU too! So whatever they're doing is probably right!


Sorry, are you NidaRasul's twin brother? 

I wasn't even talking about the modular system. :roll: Oh well. :cool!:


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

masterh said:


> :? Modular system is followed everywhere in Punjab right now, if you don't know that already.


ummm no it isnt dude , i have friends in KE , CMH , RLMC and LMDC , none of them have the modular system (its another thing unis want to implement it now)

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> You Shifa people, looking forward to meeting ya'll! Enjoy!


i remembeer youu . you got in last year . i applied there too but unfortunately i was waaaay down at 170-something .

but i got in this year ! which is awesome !

im not even waiting for shalamars merit list cause i like shifa waaaay more than it , and also the fact that in my interview at shalamar , a few of the professors had incredible difficulty in speaking english , and one was a racist $#%$ who got personal about my family .
so yeaaa now i hold a grudge towards that institution


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

will95 said:


> ummm no it isnt dude , i have friends in KE , CMH , RLMC and LMDC , none of them have the modular system (its another thing unis want to implement it now)


No sir, it has been implemented in UHS. They do have an "End of Year" Professional Exam, but their Internal Assessment is based on Modular System.  Even AKU, AMC, FUMC and Shifa, all the independent universities, have their own End of Year Professional Exam, because that is something that PMDC has set. I don't know about KEMU but, all UHS colleges follow a modular system.

Modular system simply means that you take a Systemic Approach for studying, like for eg. there is a "Cardiovascular Module" in which you will study the Cardiovascular Anatomy, Cardiovascular Physiology and Biochemistry. If you take a look at First Aid 2015, there is a section of "High Yield Systems", the whole module is taught in that fashion. It's just the teaching methodology.  After each module, there is a set of exams that make up for the Internal Assessment.

- - - Updated - - -



will95 said:


> ummm no it isnt dude , i have friends in KE , CMH , RLMC and LMDC , none of them have the modular system (its another thing unis want to implement it now)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Racist? They must have tested your patience. 
What's your aggregate BTW?

You can hold whatever grudge, you want against anything.  LOL!

- - - Updated - - -



will95 said:


> ummm no it isnt dude , i have friends in KE , CMH , RLMC and LMDC , none of them have the modular system (its another thing unis want to implement it now)
> 
> 
> i remembeer youu . you got in last year . i applied there too but unfortunately i was waaaay down at 170-something .
> ...


It's another thing that many people confuse Modular System with Semester System (and abolishing of Professional Examinations), that is why most people don't even know. Sorry, but that is the state of affairs. 

However, modular system is followed in all UHS colleges by the directives of UHS itself.


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

for shifa it was 82.33 , for shalamar it is 86.1 EXCLUDING the 4% of the interview they had this year . the marks which i know nothing about


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

will95 said:


> for shifa it was 82.33 , for shalamar it is 86.1 EXCLUDING the 4% of the interview they had this year . the marks which i know nothing about


86.1%? Really? You should have been selected for Public Colleges.


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

masterh said:


> No sir, it has been implemented in UHS. They do have an "End of Year" Professional Exam, but their Internal Assessment is based on Modular System.... blah blah blah


yes , youre right . my mistake . wasnt very caught up on the news


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

will95 said:


> yes , youre right . my mistake . wasnt very caught up on the news


No problem mate.


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

masterh said:


> 86.1%? Really? You should have been selected for Public Colleges.


LOL i dared not give the bloody MCAT . Shalamar foreign seat dude


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

will95 said:


> LOL i dared not give the bloody MCAT . Shalamar foreign seat dude


Oh okay.  Still, didn't you apply to Overseas and PTAP/SFAS?


----------



## will95 (Nov 12, 2015)

masterh said:


> Oh okay.  Still, didn't you apply to Overseas and PTAP/SFAS?


i should be more clear , shalamar said i could apply on the foreign seat based on my O/A Levels . so basically i have no nationality other than Pak ,of course, and i applied on that seat to make it easier for myself


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

will95 said:


> i should be more clear , shalamar said i could apply on the foreign seat based on my O/A Levels . so basically i have no nationality other than Pak ,of course, and i applied on that seat to make it easier for myself


Oh so you are a local student who has applied on a Foreign Seat. Hmmmm, I get it.  Still, 86.1% is a great aggregate. :cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

Best of Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

The Dawn report is a Feb 2015 article. It's nice if universities have started acting on it because the WFME said it would stop allowing medical graduates who haven't gone through the modern teaching methodology by 2023 from working abroad. PMDC is a member of WFME so they honestly don't have much of a choice. It only makes sense if it's being applied everywhere else. Has to be. I've heard even Yusra is applying it. Doesn't bring it at par with the pioneer so there's that. 
And professional exams are not a modular thing. That's a medical college thing. Everyone has Professional exams. The difference in integrated curriculum is that you study the causes, onset, progression and solution of a clinical condition at the same time. In the older system, that was a step by step thing. Nothing to do with profs.

- - - Updated - - -



will95 said:


> i remembeer youu . you got in last year . i applied there too but unfortunately i was waaaay down at 170-something .
> 
> but i got in this year ! which is awesome !
> 
> ...


Hahah did you change your username? I do recall a Will though! 
Did you come on the local seat or the international? And it's great you made it this year, I heard the competition was even more serious this time around!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> The Dawn report is a Feb 2015 article. It's nice if universities have started acting on it because the WFME said it would stop allowing medical graduates who haven't gone through the modern teaching methodology by 2023 from working abroad. PMDC is a member of WFME so they honestly don't have much of a choice. It only makes sense if it's being applied everywhere else. Has to be. I've heard even Yusra is applying it. Doesn't bring it at par with the pioneer so there's that.
> And professional exams are not a modular thing. That's a medical college thing. Everyone has Professional exams. The difference in integrated curriculum is that you study the causes, onset, progression and solution of a clinical condition at the same time. In the older system, that was a step by step thing. Nothing to do with profs.


I was actually saying the same thing. :roll:
Thanks for enlightening everyone.

Best wishes for your exam. :thumbsup:


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

There was a conference held in September this year in ISB area jointly by PMDC, UHS, HEC and also attended by many private colleges mainly to discuss implementing this new (new for many) system of teaching and also curriculum development. I would say it was significant as most of the VC's including UHS attended. The good thing that came out of that was the colleges that already have experimented with Modular system will be assisting and collaborating with other colleges via PMDC/UHS to have sort of a uniform system. You still have to implement and teach it properly so the Conference had a big focus on "Train the Trainer" also.There was a follow up conference where projects and tasks were assigned to different colleges to develop new curriculum. There was lot of talk about research also but not sure how far that goes.
This does change a bit dynamics of admissions of foreign students and also local students that are keen to go abroad in the long run. Previously the first choice colleges for overseas students were colleges that had modular system implemented already as they felt it gave them an edge, not sure it alone actually does. I am taking PTAP/HEC seats out of equation as "first choice" as finances trumps any advantage of modular system.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> There was a conference held in September this year in ISB area jointly by PMDC, UHS, HEC and also attended by many private colleges mainly to discuss implementing this new (new for many) system of teaching and also curriculum development. I would say it was significant as most of the VC's including UHS attended. The good thing that came out of that was the colleges that already have experimented with Modular system will be assisting and collaborating with other colleges via PMDC/UHS to have sort of a uniform system. You still have to implement and teach it properly so the Conference had a big focus on "Train the Trainer" also.There was a follow up conference where projects and tasks were assigned to different colleges to develop new curriculum. There was lot of talk about research also but not sure how far that goes.
> This does change a bit dynamics of admissions of foreign students and also local students that are keen to go abroad in the long run. Previously the first choice colleges for overseas students were colleges that had modular system implemented already as they felt it gave them an edge, not sure it alone actually does. I am taking PTAP/HEC seats out of equation as "first choice" as finances trumps any advantage of modular system.


I guess one only has the freedom of that choice if money isn't an issue. I would go for public over private any day. Mostly for the cost. But even if money wasn't an issue, I'd still go for public over private, modular system or not.
But when it's a choice between privates only, then it's better to go for colleges trained and experienced rather than those just test driving the system.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> I guess one only has the freedom of that choice if money isn't an issue. I would go for public over private any day. Mostly for the cost. But even if money wasn't an issue, I'd still go for public over private, modular system or not.
> But when it's a choice between privates only, then it's better to go for colleges trained and experienced rather than those just test driving the system.


I agree, one advantage you have with public is quality of students and quality of faculty and then a very strong alumni network. However there is public and than there is public. Hypothetically speaking, would you have chosen D.G Khan, Gujrat or Sahiwal Medical college over Shifa if money wasn't an issue and even accreditation issues with PMDC were resolved ?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> I agree, one advantage you have with public is quality of students and quality of faculty and then a very strong alumni network. However there is public and than there is public. Hypothetically speaking, would you have chosen D.G Khan, Gujrat or Sahiwal Medical college over Shifa if money wasn't an issue and even accreditation issues with PMDC were resolved ?


I'm sorry, I'm not so familiar with colleges in Pakistan so I'm not sure those are public or private. But I guess I'd go to to them if they were public because even though they are far away, the quality of students going there is pretty good so they surely have more prestige. 
The only privates I had heard of while I was outside Pakistan was AKU as the best and then Shifa. When I came here, I heard a lot about CMH, FUMC and Wah. Other than those, no one around me mentioned other colleges with much excitement so I didn't apply to anything else. Didn't even apply to CMH actually. Just UHS, Shifa and IMDC. FUMC and Wah was implied with UHS.
If money wasn't an issue and I was going to AKU, I'd have picked it over distant public colleges.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

If money wasn't an issue I think everyone would pick AKU . Though I have read on forums students picking KEMU over AKU, probably money or location or emotional attachment due to family links. In the end it very much depends upon the student itself also, I see doctors from several public colleges of Pakistan practicing in US and Canada and several from same colleges doing something else as they couldn't make it.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Just a casual question. What's Snell's neuroanatomy for? I see it listed for first year in the sticky but nowhere else. Do we even need it?


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Rasim said:


> Just a casual question. What's Snell's neuroanatomy for? I see it listed for first year in the sticky but nowhere else. Do we even need it?


Neuro is studied in the second year so you don't need it for 1st year. I would recommend snells clinical anatomy though for first year.


----------

